# Bindings for Jones Flag



## scandiboarder (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi guys,

Apologies for yet another "what bindings" thread.

Just bought a Jones Flagship for some freeride charging and need a new set of bindings to go with it. Currently torn between the Burton Cartels and the new Union T.Rice Navigators (new to the line this year, look like a slightly tweaked Factory binding).

Trying to read up as much as i can as i don't have the option of trying unfortunately. I wear a Burton Ion boot so am very tempted by the potentially good fit and ridiculous amount of positivity for the cartels, but slightly concerned that they might not be stiff enough for the jones flagship. 

Unions sound good on paper, stiff binding, canted footbeds good cushioning but much harder to find reviews on plus union seem to have some historical issues with the ankle strap comfort and the toe strap ratchet.

Don't really touch the park, just looking for a binding which is comfy enough to carve the pistes all day if needed but can also tame the jones flagship for those special days. 

any thoughts on the above two or others very welcome, cheers!


----------



## scandiboarder (Aug 27, 2014)

by the way i was also eyeing up the Now Drive bindings but was put off by some comments that the heel cup may be a little tight for larger feet (i wear US size 13). If anyone could confirm/deny if that's true then that would be great. Cheers!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Neither know the Cartels nor Union bindings... some bindings which work well for the Flag:

The SO uses NOW Drive for his Carbon Flag, pairs well. However, he had quite some quality issues... two broken ratchets and one broken ladder in ~15d use.

I liked the Burton Diodes a lot with my Flag, I'm a fan of the new strap design. No fancy responce reducing padding, nevertheless very comfy. (Would have gone with them, but found out that I can use my split bindings).

Also look at Salomon Quantum (interesting wide highback design) or Rossi XV (not my favourites cos the highback didn't fit my calves, but may work well for a guy). Haven't tried the Nidecker Carbon (my size was not available) but they were recommended by the demo tent guy for that board.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Yeah, I agree with Neni about the Diodes if ya went Burton!!!!!

Look at FLUX's DM's, or if ya want to save a few dollars opt for their SF's!!!!!

Both comfy, responsive binders with a great build quality!!!!! 

* DM's are Carbon Composite, SF's are 45% Nylon Blend!!!!!


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

Ride El Hefe are worth a look as well I'm using them on my hovercraft.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm in size 12 boots and have no problem with now drives


----------



## Cmac_spartan (Aug 31, 2014)

I am in the same place as scandi boarder and was wondering if the now drive fits thirty two boots well?


----------



## scandiboarder (Aug 27, 2014)

Thanks for the tips guys, even if they made me up my budget 

Blue Tomato has introduced free returns on orders over 200euros and they have 50 euros off today only... so today is the day!

I'm still completely torn between 3 bindings so any tips on the below would be great:

Burton Diode - the easy option, but all black is pretty dull, no canting and still the most expensive (329 euros)

Union T-rice Navigator - would look great on my flag, loads of cushioning, canted beds, nice and stiff, but worried about straps and ratchets based on old stories (249 euros)

Now Drive - really interested in the tech and the rave reviews, but slightly risky choice having never tried them plus fitting concerns (249 euros)

if I really had to choose right now, I'd probably opt for the unions but its seriously close and if anyone had any final words to help me decide that would be great! 

Thanks


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

scandiboarder said:


> Thanks for the tips guys, even if they made me up my budget
> 
> Blue Tomato has introduced free returns on orders over 200euros and they have 50 euros off today only... so today is the day!
> 
> ...


I can only speak on Unions, but not your specific binding in question. The upper strap is very comfortable on both my SL and Factory bindings. The ratchet issue isn't an issue anymore. I believe they fixed that in the 2014 season. My SLs are 2013, the toe ratchet was tricky to work with until I figured out a method that fixed the problem. My Factorys are 2014, and the ratchet is fine (this hasn't been tested in snow). The problem with the ratchets was that when they were cranked down they wouldn't release easily. My 2014s definitely release smoothly, even when cranked down. 

With that said, I had the issues you were concerned with and I still went back to Union. And the T.Rice strap will probably be much more comfortable than the standard ankle strap. At least on the Factorys they are, IMO.

If you want to save some money you can check out these bindings: http://www.hotzone.tv/de/snowboard/bindings/disc-bindings/union-bindings-factory-black-n-yellow.html They aren't pretty (mine are the Asadachi), but would work fine if you're into the Black and Yellow, Black and Yellow, Black and Yellow.


----------



## Casper (May 22, 2011)

I have Rome Targa on my Flag. 

I have some Burton CO2 bindings and they are great. But they don't have canting so this is why I don't use them. 


I saw mention of Rossi XV bindings. Presently my opinion is to shy from those.

I have them on my XV board but I am thinking of switching them out. Very easy to set up and seemed to be a solid binding. Although I had many too many occasions of trouble keeping the toes straps to stay over my toes. 

I might adjust them for a longer boot than I wear and see if that helps....


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

cartels are fine btw


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

NOW bindings rock. I like them a lot more than my Cartels and they would be perfect for a Freeride setup. I like that the heel cup isn't sloppy on them. It's hard for me to ride plastic bindings after shredding with these things.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Burton Diodes are great on my DarkerSeries board with Burton Driver boots. But the next $$$ I spend on binding will be Now Drives.....


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

You will love them. I rode the NOW Selects on my Darker last year and it was a killer setup.


----------

